# Average Weight of Beeswax From a Medium Frame



## 2tMonte (Dec 28, 2015)

On average, approximately how much beeswax can be melted down per medium frame?


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

Not much. I believe a dry drawn medium has a net weight of 220 grams. Your recovery will be a bit less than that, but you can add the cappings back.


----------



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

JWChesnut said:


> Not much. I believe a dry drawn medium has a net weight of 220 grams. Your recovery will be a bit less than that, but you can add the cappings back.


That is roughly 1/2 a pound, for those of us challenged by conversions of Units of Measure.


----------

